# Watson Class



## FOLLEY50 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am researching the Solomon Browne, a wooden 47-foot (14 m) Watson Class lifeboat built in 1960 for a painting. Do any members know if there is still a working vessel in the UK? If not, is it possible to acquire plans or a model of the lifeboat? 

Thank you.

David Folley
Plymouth


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

The Watson Class RNLB NORTH FORELAND is in the historic lifeboat collection at Chatham. See:
http://www.thedockyard.co.uk/RNLI_H...boat_Photo_Gallery/Lifeboat_photogallery.html
Solomon Browne was the ill-fated Penlee lifeboat, lost with all hands in about 1982 if I remember correctly, wasn't she?


----------

